# Lautstärke Skylake Boxed Kühler



## Crymes (22. Dezember 2015)

*Lautstärke Skylake Boxed Kühler*

Hallo,
hat schon jemand den Boxed Kühler von den Skylake Prozessoren verbaut und Erfahrungen wie laut der ist ?


----------



## FlyingPC (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lautstärke Skylake Boxed Kühler*

Das müsste immer noch der gleiche wie bei Haswell sein! Ich würde lieber einen anderen Kühler kaufen,da leiser und Leistungsfähiger.


----------



## buggs001 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lautstärke Skylake Boxed Kühler*

Einfach ausprobieren.
Wenn er Dir nicht passt, kannst Du immer noch einen anderen Kühler kaufen und montieren.


----------



## FlyingPC (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lautstärke Skylake Boxed Kühler*

Der Boxed-Kühler passt auf das Mainboard, sonst wäre das ja komisch.


----------



## Adi1 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lautstärke Skylake Boxed Kühler*

Welche CPU soll es denn werden?


----------



## Crymes (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lautstärke Skylake Boxed Kühler*

Entweder der i5 6500 oder i3 6100, bin da noch am Überlegen.


----------



## MDJ (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lautstärke Skylake Boxed Kühler*

Es ist nicht der selbe Standard-Kühler wie beim Haswell, dieser hatte noch ein Kupfer-Inlay, welcher auch als Kühlfläche diente. Beim Skylake besteht der Standard-Kühler nurnoch aus komplettem Aluminium.
Auf den i5 würde ich ihn nicht setzen.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lautstärke Skylake Boxed Kühler*

Die beiden genannten Prozessoren haben keine große Verlustleistung und bleiben dadurch ziemlich kühl. In Kombination mit wenigstens einem rückseitigem Gehäuselüfter und ein Undervolting wird der Boxed brauchbare Ergebnisse liefern (wer spielt schon den ganzen Tag Prime95 ).
Ich probier's nach Weihnachten mal mit einem 6600K (ohne OC) aus, bis die Skylake-Unterlegscheiben für meinen HR-02-Macho kommen, dann kann ich nochmal Bericht erstatten.
Die Boxed-Kühler von Intel haben einen zu unrecht schlechten Ruf - zumindest was die kleinen CPU's betriftt. 
Bei einem hochgetakteten i7 sieht das natürlich anders aus...


----------



## MDJ (23. Dezember 2015)

*Lautstärke Skylake Boxed Kühler*

Kann ich bestätigen, hab den Skylake-Standard auf dem i3-6100 schon getestet. Lautstärke geht eigentlich und Temperatur unter hoher Auslastung wie Medien-Konvertierung eines Filmes, liegt er bei 100% PWM bei Anfang 60 und bei 75% PWM bei knapp 65 Grad (im offenen Aufbau, ohne zusätzliche Seitenlüfter). Bei Prime halt höher, aber Prime ist halt eher unrealistische Belastung.


----------



## Crymes (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lautstärke Skylake Boxed Kühler*

Das hört sich gut an 
Ich kannte nur die boxed Versionen von den 125w AMD Chips und die brummten unter Last schön laut, waren also nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lautstärke Skylake Boxed Kühler*

Ich versprach zu berichten: 

Ein bisher unbenutzer Sandy-Bridge-Boxed-Kühler, der über den gleichen Kühlkörper (möglicherweise aber einen anderen Lüfter) wie die aktuellen Skylake-Boxed-Kühler verfügt und für 65 Watt freigegen ist, kühlt meinen i5 6600k @stock in diesem Moment problemlos mit der Unterstützung von 4 langsam drehenden Gehäuselüftern (zwei 120er hinein, je ein 120er und ein 140er hinaus).

Mit angapasster Lüfterkurve hält er die CPU im Leerlauf bei 35 Grad, unter normaler Last bei unter 60 Grad und unter Prime bei unter 75 Grad. Die Lautstärke ist nahezu unhörbar im IDLE, leise unter normaler Last und deutlich hörbar unter Prime.

Subjektiver Vergleich: 
Wenn man eine gewöhnliche Grafikkarte im Rechner hat, macht die unter ähnlichen Lastzuständigen mindestens genauso viel, wenn nicht mehr Krach. Die sonst von vielen als recht leise eingestufte Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X emfpand* ich als störender.

* ist inzwischen mit einem Raijintek Morpheus ruhig gestellt

Fazit: 
Wenn man nicht übertaktet und kein totaler Silent-Freak ist (beides trifft auf mich _nicht _zu, daher wird bald mein HR-02-Macho montiert ), reicht der Boxed für alle Lebenslagen auf den kleineren Intel-CPUs gut aus. Einen i7 würde ich mit diesem Kühler aber nicht kühlen wollen.


----------



## Crymes (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lautstärke Skylake Boxed Kühler*

Danke für den Erdahrungsbericht.
Weißt du wie sich bei dem Boxed Kühler der Turbo verhält ? 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass bei 75 Grad keine Turbotaktraten mehr anliegen, dafür könnte sich dann ein Extrakühler lohnen, oder ?


----------



## MDJ (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lautstärke Skylake Boxed Kühler*



Crymes schrieb:


> Danke für den Erdahrungsbericht.
> Weißt du wie sich bei dem Boxed Kühler der Turbo verhält ?
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass bei 75 Grad keine Turbotaktraten mehr anliegen, dafür könnte sich dann ein Extrakühler lohnen, oder ?


75°C wird er eigentlich nur unter hoher Auslastung erreichen und auch nur, wenn du den Lüfter gleichzeitig komplett runter regelst. Also kein Szenario, welches realistisch ist


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lautstärke Skylake Boxed Kühler*



Crymes schrieb:


> Danke für den Erdahrungsbericht.
> Weißt du wie sich bei dem Boxed Kühler der Turbo verhält ?
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass bei 75 Grad keine Turbotaktraten mehr  anliegen, dafür könnte sich dann ein Extrakühler lohnen, oder ?



Der Turbo war laut CPU-Z unter Prime noch aktiv, HWMonitor schätzte den Verbrauch auf ~70 Watt.



MDJ schrieb:


> 75°C wird er eigentlich nur unter hoher Auslastung erreichen und auch nur, wenn du den Lüfter gleichzeitig komplett runter regelst. Also kein Szenario, welches realistisch ist



Korrekt, Prime ist keine Last, die mit üblichen Anwendungen erzeugt wird.
Bei langen Spiele-Sessions mit aufgeheiztem Gehäuse (R9 290!) erreicht der 6600K aktuell bis zu 65 Grad, also alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Crymes (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lautstärke Skylake Boxed Kühler*

Also der Boxed Kühler überzeugt mich immer mehr 
Dann hol ich mir glaub doch keinen Ben Nevis und probier erstmal den Boxed aus, die Towerkühler sollen ja beim Transport manchmal die CPU kaputt machen und ich bin eh einer der die Schrauben meist zu fest dreht


----------



## Acemonty (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lautstärke Skylake Boxed Kühler*

Ohne ihn jemals gehört zu haben, bin ich sicher, dass die relativ leise sind. Zumindest im Idle. Skylake ist recht stromsparend. Und die letzten Gens der Boxedkühler waren ja alle "relativ" leise.


----------



## MDJ (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lautstärke Skylake Boxed Kühler*



Crymes schrieb:


> Dann hol ich mir glaub doch keinen Ben Nevis und probier erstmal den Boxed aus, die Towerkühler sollen ja beim Transport manchmal die CPU kaputt machen und ich bin eh einer der die Schrauben meist zu fest dreht


Solange du beim Transport vorsichtig bist und auf bestimmte Sachen achtest, kann eigentlich nichts passieren.
Muss ja kein Tower-Kühler sein, kannst ja auch einen anderen TopBlower nehmen, da gibt es schon recht gute


----------



## Stern1710 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lautstärke Skylake Boxed Kühler*

Ein guter Kühler sollte ja immer leiser sein und besser kühlen als der Boxed. Dafür kostet jener aber auch Geld. Wer sehr auf Schmalspur-Budget achtet, kann bei einem i3 oder i5 den Boxed nehmen. Übertakten sollte man aber natürlich definitiv nicht 

Ich bevorzuge aber einen anständigen Tower oder Topblower


----------

